# Are scutariella japonica (the white worms) dangerous to shrimps?



## CheckeredRust (25 Jul 2021)

As per title, are they harmful to shrimp's health? Do I have to get rid of it? I read somewhere that they aren't dangerous, and they actually live together in the wild.


----------



## Nick potts (25 Jul 2021)

While not immediately harmful to the shrimp in low numbers, In an enclosed system they can quickly multiply until they reach number where they can start causing problems.

They are pretty easy to get rid of and my advise would be to treat the tank.


----------



## CheckeredRust (25 Jul 2021)

Nick potts said:


> While not immediately harmful to the shrimp in low numbers, In an enclosed system they can quickly multiply until they reach number where they can start causing problems.
> 
> They are pretty easy to get rid of and my advise would be to treat the tank.


What are some solutions to treating the tank? i have snails in it as well.


----------



## Driftless (25 Jul 2021)

Are you talking about the parasite that is on the shrimp?


----------



## CheckeredRust (25 Jul 2021)

Driftless said:


> Are you talking about the parasite that is on the shrimp?


Yep, the worms like thing that sticks to the rostrum of the shrimps.


----------



## John q (25 Jul 2021)

This might be worth a read.





						Scutariella on Cherry Shrimp
					

Yet another challenge!  I bought 5 blue velvet shrimp on thursday and noticed white things on the head of two of them,  they looked just like pictures showing sculariella.  The shop offered a refund and gave me some salt to treat them with however they hadn't experienced this before so were not...



					www.ukaps.org


----------



## jamila169 (25 Jul 2021)

I've just spotted one of mine with 2 passengers on his rostrum, luckily I bought some fluke solve a bit back just in case, so will be trying that as soon as i can get some scales that will measure a tenth of a gram, I've got babbies and berried females in there but I'm pretty sure they will be fine with it from what I've read


----------



## CheckeredRust (26 Jul 2021)

jamila169 said:


> I've just spotted one of mine with 2 passengers on his rostrum, luckily I bought some fluke solve a bit back just in case, so will be trying that as soon as i can get some scales that will measure a tenth of a gram, I've got babbies and berried females in there but I'm pretty sure they will be fine with it from what I've read



Are there other brands of fluke solve I can buy? I live in southeast Asia, can't seem to find it.


----------



## jamila169 (26 Jul 2021)

CheckeredRust said:


> Are there other brands of fluke solve I can buy? I live in southeast Asia, can't seem to find it.


The ingredient you're looking for is praziquantel, there might be something else marketed local to you


----------



## dw1305 (26 Jul 2021)

Hi all, 


jamila169 said:


> so will be trying that as soon as i can get some scales that will measure a tenth of a gram,


There is a way of doing this with less precise scales. If you have two grams of powder divide into <"2 equal parts by eye">, put 1/2 (~1 gram) back in its container, and then split the remaining gram into 5 equal piles, divide one of these in 1/2 and chuck that 1/2 in the tank.  I usually store the rest in tank sized containers (I use <"small specimen tubes">, but tiny plastic bags will do)

I do this with Panacur powder and it is surprisingly accurate (I've checked with lab. scales).

cheers Darrel


----------

